# Familiar with LBR?



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

So anyone know when LBR dropped what seems like all the bashing castings?
They once had a page full of fun stuff - trailing truck covers to tender mods. Most are now just gone to tagged discontinued. 

I don't see the Hudson trailing truck either. Bummer.

I suppose that's just the way these things go.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The New Guy said:


> So anyone know when LBR dropped what seems like all the bashing castings?
> They once had a page full of fun stuff - trailing truck covers to tender mods. Most are now just gone to tagged discontinued.
> 
> I don't see the Hudson trailing truck either. Bummer.
> ...


Due to many complaints, I've un-scribed from their newsletter.. They had some interesting things, but the negatives were too much for me.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I once bought some helpful Flyer assembly tools from them. I received them promptly. However, after that I heard a lot of problems and considered myself lucky to have gotten what I ordered. I no longer look at their items. Often, Doug Peck from Port Lines Hobbies sells his stuff, check there...maybe you'll find what you want.


----------



## logcruiser (Nov 26, 2015)

I have purchased from them multiple times and never a problem. I sent emails with questions and they were answered even on the weekends!

I find the website a little difficult to use when looking at the products but that would be my only complaint.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

was checking LBR and found a product called Bondic...apparently an adhesive. Has anyone used this product and thoughts on how and where it can/could be used???


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Found this stuff at a hobby show and can't say enough about its holding power. Works exactly like super glue but seems much stronger. Price is higher as expected, but with a miniscule drop used, it eventually pays for itself with less headaches and more resolved problems. For instance, the one ear broke off a Pacific steamer chassis. I glued it back in place and it holds. Don't know if superglue would do that...maybe JB Weld? The stuff is good....

http://www.drmikesglue.com/


----------

